# Resorts near San Jose, CA



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

For spring break (March 2-9) we're heading out to San Jose, CA. As part of our trip, we're spending two days in Yosemite National Park hiking around and from there we're going snowboarding for a day. I've tried Google but I just can't get a good idea of how far (in hours and distance) that we're talking about driving. I understand that Yosemite is a pretty big place but I just need some advice from someone who has been out there or lives there as to where my best bet for an awesome day of snowboarding would be. Would it be best (depending on what roads are closed) to head back to San Jose and do the boarding later in the week? I'd love to go to a big name resort such as Mammoth but driving time and price is a big factor because the other 6 people who are going don't love snowboarding as much as I do. So basically, can you please tell me as much as you possibly can about ski resorts around San Jose? Thank you.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

dodge ridge
bear valley
will be the closest


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

My suggestion would be, if you have time in your schedule, forget about riding around Yosemite and hit up Tahoe instead. About 4 hours to a pretty killer selection of resorts, whether you want to hit up south shore (Heavenly, Kirkwood, Sierra) or North Shore (Alpine Meadows, Northstar, Squaw, Sugar Bowl, Alpine Meadows, Mount Rose). And there are the ones above and some more obscure ones that I'm not too familiar with.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh c'mon guys you are forgetting about Badger Pass it's in the park!

Really though, hiking in the park in March? I guess the Valley floor will be ok, but any sort of Wilderness hiking you're going to want snowhoes or cross country ski's. 

Dodge Ridge or better yet Bear Valley would be the closest to Yosemite. I would go with Kimchijajonshim's advice and hit Tahoe instead of going to Yosemite at all.

***edit*** and of course I now look at the thread date and talk about a ressurection! Nice work K! Hahaha!


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Oh c'mon guys you are forgetting about Badger Pass it's in the park!
> 
> Really though, hiking in the park in March? I guess the Valley floor will be ok, but any sort of Wilderness hiking you're going to want snowhoes or cross country ski's.
> 
> ...


lol, just noticed that myself. Was looking for some info on Kirkwood. Guess this section doesn't get a ton of traffic haha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well the traffic just started when sb.com crashed. So there are some old threads lurking around. That is changing.


----------

